# Galvanikanlage mit Siemens SPS



## hubert (12 April 2010)

Hallo Leute,
wie würdet ihr soll eine Anlage realisieren bzw. angehen. Hab mir schon ein paar Gedanken wegen der Umsetzung soll eine Anlage mit eine SPS gemacht. Auf dem Gebiet hab ich allerdings noch keine Erfahrungen. Mit diesem Thema hab ich mich nun etwas genau beschäftigt und soweit ich das bis jetzt verstanden haben ist das eigentlich ein relativ langsamer Prozess. Was allerdings hier wichtig ist, ist die genaue Einhaltung von den verschieden Zeiten die ein Produkt in den dementsprechend Becken verbringen muss. Bitte korrigiert mich wenn ich das falsch verstanden habe. Soll heißen, wenn ein Produkt für 3 min. im Beizbecken sein soll muss es auch noch 3 min. plus einer gewissen Karenzzeit wieder aus diesem entnommen werden. Außerdem können zu einem Zeitpunkt verschiede Chargen durch die Anlage fahren. Was eine recht dynamische Zeitplan voranzieht. Da heißt ich muss vor jedem Start einer neuen Charge prüfen, ob sie auch in den vorgegeben Zeit durch die Anlage fahren kann und ob das für das jeweilige Produkt benötigten Becken auch zu der dementsprechenden Zeit frei ist.
Was mir bis jetzt so als Lösungsansatz eingefallen ist wäre ein Art Terminplaner bzw. Belegungsplan. D.h. jedes Becken stellt für mich einen Raum dar, das durch ein Produkt für einen bestimmten Zeitraum (falls benötigt) belegt wird. Am Anfange eines neuen Chargendurchlaufs würde ich überprüfen ob das dementsprechende Becken zum angeforderten Zeitraum frei oder belegt ist. Was mir allerdings noch sehr große Kopfschmerzen bereitet ist, was mache ich wenn das Becken(Raum) nicht frei ist. Mache ich eine Rückwärtsrechnung wann ich das Produkt starten muss um es durch die Anlage durchzubringen. Den die Anlagelage soll ja auch soweit wie möglich ausgelastet werden.
Was ich bis jetzt noch an Informationen zur geplanten Anlage habe ist. Es sollen über 900 Rezepte gespeichert werden und die Erfassung der Produkte soll am Anfang mit einem Barcodescanner erfolgen.
  Habe ihm Internet auch etwas recherchiert wie das Anlagenbau machen die auf diesem Gebiet schon jahrelange im Geschäft sind. Bis jetzt hab ich in Erfahrung gebracht das die meisten dafür eine eigene Software erstellt haben die so was händelt. D.h. die ganze Rechenarbeit übernimmt hier eine PC, der die ganze Steuerbefehle an eine SPS übergibt.
  Die ganze Rezeptverwaltung soll auch bei meiner Anlage über einen PC laufen. Hatte als Visualisierungssystem WinCC angedacht und als SPS an eine größere S7-300 so 317 bzw. 319.
  Was ich nun von euch wissen möchte, wie würdet ihr so was realisieren bzw. was hab ihr in dieser Richtung schon mal gemacht und wie habt ihr das gelöst? Wäre für eure Hilfe sehr dankbar und nehme jeden Denkanstoß gerne an. Was mir auch sehr bewusst ist, es ist in der SPS ein sehr großer Rechenaufwand nötig um zu überprüfen ob ich ein Produkt durch die Anlage fahren kann oder nicht. Danke schon mal im voraus für euere Hilfe.


----------



## bike (12 April 2010)

Also ich würde die Auftragsverwaltung in dem PC machen. 
Die PLC ist zum Steuern da, nicht um komplexe Daten und Datensätze zu verarbeiten. 

Mit WinCC kommst du auf die Schnelle auch nicht so ganz recht zum Ziel, denke ich.
Stell eine Formel auf, wie die Teile durch die Anlage müssen und dann musst du nur noch entscheiden wie du das in ein Programm umsetzst und wie du die Daten in die Steuerung bringst.

Also keine Problem 

bike


----------



## hubert (12 April 2010)

Hallo Bike,

das hast du schon recht. Die SPS ist eigentlich für die Steuerungsaufgabe gedacht und nicht für hoch komplexe Berechnung. Aber ich hatte halt gedacht das müsst schon hinhauen. An welches System hättest du da besten gedacht? Mir fehlt halt da etwas die Erfahrung in dieser Richtung. Bin aber für neues offen. Bei WinCC hät ich die Rezeptverwaltung auch mit Boardmitteln machen müssen.
Was meinst du mit der Formel? Steh jetzt glaub ich irgendwie auf dem Schlauch.


----------



## LowLevelMahn (13 April 2010)

*wichtig ist das zeitgefühlt*

ich denke deine Idee ist ganz gut

zu beachten wäre:

1. wie ist das Zeitverhalten (aller) Komponenten?
also auch Fahrwege, usw. damit deine Planung überhaupt genau sein kann
am besten unterscheidest du klar zwischen Zeitvorgabe (bei dem Becken)
und den Zeiten die drumherum ablaufen - wenn möglich noch die Zeiten statistisch (zur Laufzeit) erfassen und mit einfliessen lassen (bei 24/7-Tage die Woche werden sonst solche über-den-Daumen-gepeilt-Zeiten immer mehr deinen Plan von der Realität abweichen lassen)

3. was hat Einfluss auf die Vorgabe- und Nebenzeiten, kann ein geplanter Ablauf unterbrochen werden (was dann?), kann was Eingeschoben werden usw.

2. du brauchst eine Simulation in der du die Zeiten, Jobs usw. zusammen
mit dem Ablauf "begutachten" kannst - nur dort fallen dir komische Sachen auf - die dich nachher an der Maschine zur Verzweiflung bringen
(da reicht ein einfaches Konsolen- oder GUI-Progrämmle welches deinen Plan "durchspielt" -> ohne das zu haben würde ich nicht Anfangen -> kann dann auch die Grundlage für die echte Implementierung sein


----------



## bike (13 April 2010)

hubert schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit der Formel? Steh jetzt glaub ich irgendwie auf dem Schlauch.



Also Formel meine ich, dass du dir alle Positionen  und die Möglichkeiten aufzeigst, die ein Teil auf- und annehmen kann. 

Dann machst du dir für jede Position ein Feld, wo drin steht 
aktuelles leer, belegt, geplant, 
nächstes leer, belegt, geplant, 
vorhergehendes leer, belegt, geplant  
dann Felder  mit notwendigen Zeiten, abgelaufene Zeit, verplanten Zeiten.

So würde ich das angehen.
Diese Daten in Datenbausteine einbauen.

Dann überlegst du dir einen Algorithmus wie du die Positionen beladen  willst bzw kannst.
Bei Abbrüchen dir eine Strategie überlegen und gut ist es.

Wenn ich so nachdenke, kann das auch in der PLC programmiert werden.

Um mehr Infos geben zu können wäre interessant:
Wieviele Becken bzw Zwischenpositionen hast du?  
Wie erfolgt der Transport?


bike


----------



## LowLevelMahn (13 April 2010)

> So würde ich das angehen.
> Diese Daten in Datenbausteine einbauen...
> Dann überlegst du dir einen Algorithmus



wie immer - erstmal die Daten in den Datenbaustein rein - dann wird erstmal alles gut - und dann den Algorithmus überlegen

wie wärs andersrum


----------



## bike (13 April 2010)

Also ich würde einfach alles lesen. 

Aber egal, ich würde es in der beschriebenen Reihenfolge machen.
Erst wenn ich eine Datenstruktur habe, kann ich mir auch überlegen wie ich diese in der PLC handeln will bzw kann.


bike


----------



## hubert (13 April 2010)

Hallo,

danke schon mal für euere Unterstützung.

An LowLevelMahn.
an welche GUI Programm bzw. Simulation denkst du da? Eine Simulation der Anlage wäre auf jedenfall sinnvoll. Den man kann ja nicht alle Dinge an der Realen Anlage testen bzw. durchspielen.

An bike,
also was ich dir bis jetzt über die Anlage sagen kann. Es sind bis jetzt so gute 20 Becken und der Transport der Bauteile erfolgt über eine X/Y Achsen, welche mit FU's angesteuert werden. Die maximale Fahrgeschwindigkeit soll 3m/s betragen. Recht viel mehr infos hab ich bis jetzt noch nicht. Wir sollen für die Anlage ein Angebot abgeben. Bin noch am Informationssammeln. Auch eine Grobe Ablaufbeschreibung fehlt auch noch, wie es der Kunde haben möchte.


----------



## Zefix (15 April 2010)

Mir fällt da was so Richtung Hochregal ein, nur dass dies in diesem Falle Flach liegt.
Was beim Regal das Aus und Einlagern ist, wäre hier eben umlagern nach Zeiten, die Wiederum aus dem für jedes Bauteil existierenden Datensatz/Rezeptur gelesen werden.
Evtl. wirds auch einfacher wenn an den Bauteilträgern Moby Kekse verbaut werden können. (daten durcheinander usw.)


----------



## harrylask (15 April 2010)

Hallo Hubert,
ich bin auf diesem Gebiet keine Korophäe habe aber in der Vergangenheit schon öfters solche Anlagen programmiert. Jedesmal wurde hierfür ein fixer Ablauf verwendet, natürlich mit variablen Badzeiten die sich jedoch in einer gewisse Grenze halten mussten um den Gesamtprozess nicht wesentlich zu beeinflussen. Diverse Zeiten müssen eingehalten werden und ich habe bis jetzt noch keine Anlage gesehen (was nicht heisst das es diese nicht gibt, den geben tut es diese bestimmt) die wirklich dynamisch gefahren ist. Diese Aufgabe ist in meinen Augen wirklich was für Spezialisten mit langjähriger Erfahrung. Wir hatten eine Anlage die nach diesem Prinzip aufgebaut wurde, in der Praxis erwies sich diese Regelung für den Anlagenbetreuer jedoch als zu ungenau was die Badzeiten betraf. Aus diesem Grunde wurde die Anlage auf ein fixes Zeitweg Diagramm umgestellt. Hoffe dir damit etwas geholfen zu haben.

Grüsse, harrylask


----------



## LowLevelMahn (15 April 2010)

*simulation*

ich denke dabei nicht an eine Analgen-Visualisierung oder sowas 
sondern an eine Simulation um deinen Planungsalgorithmus komplett testen
zu können - d.h. etwas wo du die Becken definierst, deine Wege, Transportzeiten usw. und dann "zusehen" (als Simple-GUI oder Log-Datei usw.) kannst wie deine Planung sich aktiv ändert wenn du z.B. neue Jobs einfügst oder es Becken zu Abbrüchen usw. kommt


----------



## harrylask (15 April 2010)

Hallo,
ich hab mir mal vor Zeiten so ein Tool geschrieben, schick mir eine PN falls Interesse besteht.

Grüsse, harrylask


----------



## LowLevelMahn (15 April 2010)

*ich wäre auch daran interessiert*

kann ich das auch bekommen? sieht nett aus

hab sowas auch schon mal gemacht - damals ein Gantt-Chart für die Aufbereitung benutzt - da waren ~300 Komponenten parallel aktiv - mit komplette Umplanung auf optimierung des Ressourcen-Verbrauchs

war sehr fiese - aber lief dann irgendwann


----------



## harrylask (15 April 2010)

Es ist ein Tool zum Überprüfen auf Kollisionen und der Beckenbelegung. Es ermittelt die theoretische benötigte Zykluszeit aus den vorgegebenen Fahr/Hub/Senkgeschwindigkeiten. Ich habs zum Testen geschrieben (quick/dirty) bzw. die Grafik für Dokumentationszwecken verwendet. Entwickelt unter VB6, die EXE ist nicht im Archiv, nur der Source. Die Datei CMM.WZD enthält die Grunddaten für das Diagramm, die *.INI Dateien diverse Fahrtabellen. Übergeben wird die *.WZD Datei per Parameter. Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## LowLevelMahn (15 April 2010)

*genau so was*

@hubert

genau so eine Tool wie harrylask zeigt hab ich gemeint (nur ich nenne das Simulation) 

bei dir wird sie bestimmt (ein wenig) komplexer - da dynamische Nachplanung


----------



## hubert (19 April 2010)

Danke schon mal an alle für die bis jetzt gebrachten Vorschläge und an harrylask für das kleine Tool. Sorry da ich mich erst jetzt wieder melde. Hatte die letzten Tage etwas Stress mit einer anderen Anlage. Aber nun bin ich wieder soweit drüber. Leider hab ich vom Anlagenbau noch nicht mehr Informationen. Mal schaun was das noch wird.

@harrylask. So wie ich das sehe hast du solche Anlagen schon mal gemacht oder? Sind die bei dir alle nach einem festen Zeitraster gelaufen? Wie wurde das bei dir mit unterschiedlichen Produkten gehandhabt? Es geht mir speziell um die Rezeptverwaltung. Bei meiner Anlagen sollen ungefähr 900 Rezepter gespeichert werden und es ist somit auch möglich das nicht jedes Produkt jedes Becken benötigt. Wie hast du sowas gelöst. Hast du die dynamische Anlage auch mit einem PC gesteuert oder hast du das alles in der SPS gesteuert? Ich weiß es sind jetzt viele fragen an dich, aber ich will auf dem Gebiet auch noch dazu lernen und es auch besser verstehen.

Ich würde micht über weiter Anregungen zu dem Thema freuen.


----------



## LowLevelMahn (20 April 2010)

*was sind denn so deine "Problemfelder"*

fehlt es dir gedanklich "nur" an dem Planungsalgorithmus - oder bist du dir auch über die reine Steuerung der Anlage und z.B. Speicherung der Rezepte unschlüssig?

mit "reiner Steuerung der Anlage" meine ich 
ob du technische SPS,VB,C#... in der Lage wärest (wenn jemand die Aufgabe so stellen würde) ein völlig dummes Programm/GUI zu entwickeln mit dessen Hilfe du ein Rezept auf der Maschine "händisch" durchspielen könntest (---> dann müsstest du nurnoch dich und das GUI durch den Planungsalgorithmus ersetzen)

wenn obiges kein Problem darstellt kann man sich komplett auf die Planung konzentrieren - ansonsten erleuchte uns mit deinen technischen Wissenslücken

oder ist es die Infrastruktur? woher kommen die Daten (wie ist deren Aufbau), was soll ich wann, wo wie machen? ...

Ich würde die SPS so doof wie "nötig" halten - da du dynamisch Planen willst/musst wäre es sehr schlecht die SPS zu "wissend" zu machen - das bereitet nur Probleme

btw: mein Projekt mit den ~300 Parallelkomponenten lieft damals komplett auf einem Windows-Rechner, d.h. die komplette Maschine wurde per Profibus,Ethernet,RS232 und andere mittels C++ und einem sehr üblen Planungsalgorithmus zum Leben erweckt...


----------



## harrylask (20 April 2010)

Hallo hubert,



> Sind die bei dir alle nach einem festen Zeitraster gelaufen?



Andersrum, der Ablauf ist immer der gleiche. Diverse Badzeiten konnten innerhalb einer gewissen Grenze variiert werden, jede Änderung dieser Zeit ausserhalb dieser Toleranz hat zur Konsequenz das sich das Zeitverhalten des Ablaufs veränderte. Dem Ablauf war es egal ob sich der Umsetzer länger über einen Becken aufhielt bis die Zeit abgelaufen war, die Verantwortung obliegt beim Anlagenbetreuer.



> Wie wurde das bei dir mit unterschiedlichen Produkten gehandhabt?



Mir wurde von einem Chemiker der grundlegende Ablauf zur Verfügung gestellt. Je nach Rezept waren unterschiedliche Takte nötig bis die Ware fertig war. Im einfachsten Fall (geringer Taktunterschied) probierte ich die Warenträger an freien Stellen unterzubringen (keine Aktivbäder sondern Spülen oder Spritzbecken), ich kann pro Takt nicht 2 Warenträger rausbringen. Je nach Erfahrung des Anlagenbauers sieht er solche Becken vor um genau dieses Szenario zu kompensieren.

Eine Anlage hatte unterschiedliche Abläufe, das Programm war so ausgelegt das es prüfte welches Rezept der neue Warenträger hatte bevor dieser eingeschleust wurde. Je nach Taktunterschied wurde der WT für X Takte nicht eingeschleust und bevor dies geschah ein spezieller Umschichtablauf gefahren der überschüssige WTs auf nicht benötigte Becken ablegte. Ich zerlegte die Fahrtabellen der Umsetzer auf ein Minimum und konnte diese je nach Rezept untereinander kombinieren, ist nicht hochoptimal aber ich konnte damit die gesamte Logik in die SPS verlegen.

Wie du siehst ist ein fester Ablauf einfach und man kann damit auch unterschiedliche Programme fahren. Die Zeiten werden ziemlich genau eingehalten, für die meisten Anlagen (die ich kenne) unerlässlich. Ab einer gewissen Grössenordnung wirds kompliziert bis unmöglich und genau hier würde ich auf einen dynamischen Ablauf ausweichen ... würde, denn hier wirds in meine Augen heavy, aber das kommt immer auf die Gegebenheiten an.



> Hast du die dynamische Anlage auch mit einem PC gesteuert oder hast du das alles in der SPS gesteuert?



Ich habe bis jetzt, die letzte Anlage liegt schon mehrere Jahre zurück, den PC immer als Visualisierung benutzt. Fiel dieser aus lief die Anlage normal weiter, je nachdem wie die Ware aufgegeben wurde konnte die Anlage sogar komplett ohne PC gefahren werden.

Ich hoffe dir damit einige Denkanstösse gegeben zu haben. Viel Spass mit deinem Programm, ich habs immer als spannend empfunden und war hochzufrieden wenns dann so geklappt hat wie ich es mir ausgedacht habe. Gerade solche Anlagen waren für mich immer eine Herausforderung.

Grüsse, harrylask


----------



## hubert (20 April 2010)

@LowLevelMahn
Vorab. In den Sprache C/C++ hab ich Grundkenntisse, die für eine solche  Anlage noch nicht ausreichen würden. VB hingegen hab ich noch gar keine  Erfahrung. Auf der SPS Sciene währe ich eigentlich sehr fit. 
Das erstellen eine GUI mit den oben genannten Sprache ist für mich  wirklich großes Neuland. Würde sowas von meinem jetztigen Wissenstand  fast alles in die SPS verlagen, was aber einen sehr großen Rechenaufwand  und damit auch hohe Zykluszeiten in der SPS hervorrufen würde. Die  grobe überlegung ist da wie ich das machen würde. Nur es soll halt auch  recht dynamisch sein, so das es halt auf unterschiedlich große Anlagen  passt, ohne das am Programm großartig was geändert werden muss. Mal  schaun, muss da glaub ich mal ein grobes Testprogramm erstellen wie ich  das am sinnvollsten löse. Außerdem ist in der nächsten Zeit eine  Besprechung mit dem Anlagenbau, wo der Ablauf genauer durchleuchtet  werden soll. Hoffe ich mal .

@harrylask
Ja sind schon ein paar gute Denkanstösse von dir dabei. Wie du schreibst  hast du also von deinem Chemiker ein paar Zeit-Weg-Diagramme bekommen,  wie unterschiedliche Produkte durch die Anlage gefahren werden. Mal  nachfragen, ob ich das von dem Anlagenbau auch bekommen klann. Wäre auf  jedenfall sehr hilfreich für die weitere Planung der Anlage. Habe auch  im Internet etas recheriert und die meisten die sowas machen, hab ein  eignes Leitsystem für sowas entwickelt. Mit Silmulation, Archivierung  usw.. Mit welchen System hast du den deine Anlagen bist jetzt macht?  Also Siemen WinCC, PCS7 oder sowas und welche Steuerung hast du dafür  verwendet?

Danke schon mal an euch beide für die bis jetzt erbachten Denkanstösse  und Vorschlage.


----------



## harrylask (20 April 2010)

Hallo hubert,
ich bin ein eingefleischter B&R´ler, sämtliche Anlagen wurden noch mit der schwarzen Serie realisiert. Das Programm wurde in AWL geschrieben, eigentlich ein eingedeutschter Motorola Assembler, hierbei wurde intensiv mit Pointer Arithmetik gearbeitet. Das Herz des Programms wurde parametrierbar aufgebaut, mehrere Tabellen (in Siemens DBs) in der die Konfiguration der Anlage eingestellt wurde.


```
***** KONFIGURATION UMSETZER ******************************************
*
*---- UMSETZER 1 ------------------------------------------------------
*--- UMSETZERDATEN ALLGEMEIN
006,              * GRUNDSTELLUNGSPOSITION
001,              * MINIMALE POSITION
011,              * MAXIMALE POSITION
*
*  +---------------- SCHNELL
*  ! +-------------- NORMAL
*  ! ! +------------ LANGSAM
*  ! ! ! +---------- SUCHEN
* _!_!_!_!
%11100100,        * BITMUSTER GESCHWINDIGKEITEN
*
080,              * VERZ™GERUNG BADMITTE ERREICHT
001,              * ABSCHALTUNG SCHNELLE GESCHWINDIGKEIT
000,              * VORABSCHALTUNG OT VORHANDEN
*
000,              * RESERVE
0000,             * RESERVE
0000,             * RESERVE
0000,             * RESERVE
0000,             * RESERVE
*
*--- ALLGEMEINE EINGŽNGE
$301E,            * HALBAUTOMATIK
$49FA,            * AUSPENDELZEIT
0000,             * RESERVE
0000,             * RESERVE
0000,             * RESERVE
*
*--- ADRESSEN EINGŽNGE ALLGEMEIN
$2500,$2508,      * EINGANG GRUNDSTELLUNG/BAD BESETZT
$2503,$2502,      * EINGANG BADMITTE VORWŽRTS/RšCKWŽRTS
$2504,$2501,      * EINGANG LANGSAM VORWŽRTS/RšCKWŽRTS
$2505,$2507,      * EINGANG OT/UT
00799,$2506,      * EINGANG VORABSCHALTUNG OT/UT
*
*--- ADRESSEN ST™RUNGEN (HIGH -> KEINE ST™RUNG)
0020,             * ST™RUNG ALLGEMEIN
00024,$2509,      * ANFAHRSCHALTER VORWŽRTS/RšCKWŽRTS
$250B,$250C,      * ANFAHRSCHALTER OBEN/UNTEN
$250D,00799,      * PERSONENSCHUTZ/RESERVE
$25BF,$19B0,      * MOTORSCHUTZ FAHRMOTOR/HUBMOTOR
*
*--- ADRESSEN HANDBEDIENUNG
0040,             * TASTE TOTMANN (ST™RUNG QUITTIEREN)
0042,0043,        * TASTE FAHREN VORWŽRTS/RšCKWŽRTS
0044,0045,        * TASTE HEBEN/SENKEN
*
*--- ADRESSEN AUSGŽNGE ALLGEMEIN
$1090,$1091,      * AUSGANG FAHREN START/FAHREN RšCKWŽRTS
$1092,$1093,      * AUSGANG FAHRGESCHWINDIGKEIT BIT 0/BIT 1
$1094,$1095,      * AUSGANG HEBEN/SENKEN
$1096,$1097,      * AUSGANG LANGSAM HS/SCHNELL HS
0790,0790,        * RESERVE
0790,0790,        * RESERVE
0790,0790,        * RESERVE
0790,0790,        * RESERVE
*
*--- ADRESSEN MELDUNGEN
0316,             * GRUNDSTELLUNG (AUSGANG)
0022,             * ST™RUNG       (AUSGANG)
0790,             * RESERVE
0790,             * RESERVE
0790,             * RESERVE
*
```

Pro Programmdurchlauf wurde ein Umsetzer bearbeitet (hatte ca. 100 Durchläufe pro Sekunde) um Rechenzeit zu sparen. Eine ähnliche Tabelle enthielt die Konfiguration der Becken, eine andere die der Gleichrichter. Die Positionszählung, damals noch mittels 2 Badmittesensoren, wurde in eine Interruptroutine verlegt.

Für individuelle Programmteile gab es eine Schnittstelle nach aussen, so zum Beispiel die Zuweisung der Fahrtabellen für den nächsten Zyklus. Diese Tabellen enthalten Befehle für den Programmablauf eines Umsetzers.


```
***** UMSETZER 1 - PROGRAMM 1 GEMISCHT ********************************
*
'BA','#',0008,'#',0004,
'FP','#',0008,'#',0000,
'HP',%00000011,'C',6624,
'FP','#',0009,'#',0000,
'SP',%00000001,'#',0000,
*
'BA','#',0010,'#',0005,
'FP','#',0010,'#',0000,
'HP',%00000011,'#',0000,
'SS',001,
'FP','#',0001,'#',0000,
'SP',%00000001,'#',0000,
*
'BA','#',0002,'#',0004,
'FP','#',0002,'#',0000,
'HP',%00000011,'C',6612,
'FP','#',0003,'#',0000,
'SP',%00000001,'#',0000,
*
'BA','#',0005,'#',0005,
'FP','#',0005,'#',0000,
'HP',%00000011,'C',6618,
'WS',002,
'FP','#',0009,'#',0000,
'SP',%00000001,'#',0000,
'SS',003,
*
'BA','#',0006,'#',0004,
'FP','#',0006,'#',0000,
'HP',%00000011,'C',6620,
'FP','#',0005,'#',0000,
'SP',%00000001,'#',0000,
*
'UP',000,
*
'FP','#',0003,'#',0000,
'HP',%00000011,'C',6614,
'FP','#',0007,'#',0000,
'SP',%00000001,'#',0000,
'S+',005,
*
'FP','#',0003,'#',0000,
'HP',%00000011,'C',6614,
'FP','#',0004,'#',0000,
'SP',%00000001,'#',0000,
*
'BA','#',0001,'#',0004,
'FP','#',0001,'#',0000,
'HP',%00000011,'C',6610,
'FP','#',0002,'#',0000,
'SP',%00000001,'#',0000,
*
'BA','#',0005,'#',0005,
'FP','#',0005,'#',0000,
'HP',%00000011,'C',6618,
'WS',004,
'FP','#',0008,'#',0000,
'SP',%00000001,'#',0000,
*
'BA','#',0007,'#',0004,
'FP','#',0007,'#',0000,
'HP',%00000011,'C',6622,
'FP','#',0006,'#',0000,
'SP',%00000001,'#',0000,
*
'BA','#',0004,'#',0004,
'FP','#',0004,'#',0000,
'HP',%00000011,'C',6616,
'FP','#',0005,'#',0000,
'SP',%00000001,'#',0000,
*
'FP','#',0006,'#',0000,
'WS',127,
'TE',
'TS',
'PE',
*
```

FP für fahren, SP für senken, HP für heben, BA ist eine Beckenabfrage, Synchronisationspunkte setzen oder abfragen und so weiter. Eine Simulation gabs keine, dafür hab ich das Tool geschrieben.

Archivierung gabs schon, diese enthielten den Temperaturverlauf der Becken, die Daten der Ware, Amperestunden der Gleichrichter, Parameteränderungen und ähnliches. Die Visualisierung und die Datenerfassung lief an einem handelsüblichen PC, die Daten wurden in einer externen Datenbank gesichert. Diese konnten mit einem Extraprogramm abgerufen und ausgedruckt werden.

Grüsse, harrylask


----------

